# Information crédit itunes



## Sayeret (28 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 

J'ai du crédit sur mon compte itunes, je voudrai savoir si en passant par caisse express on peut utiliser ce crédit pour acheter dans un apple store.
Si quelqu'un le sait.

Bonne journée.​


----------



## Gwen (28 Octobre 2013)

Il me semble que non. Je ne me rappelle pas que lors de mes achats «*Caisse express*», mon crédit ait baissé.


----------

